# Orchilim 2012 acquisitions



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

These are the plants I bought today at Orchilim, I'm really pleased with all them for various reasons. 

Paphiopedilum acmondontum, I bought this one from Popow's stand. It's potted in kanuma, Mr. Popow explained to me that they started out potting more of their Paphs in this substrate and that they are quite happy with the result. He found it easier to control the mosture in the pot compared with a standard fir bark / spagnum / perlite mix.

The blant is in bloom which I always have mixed feelings about, you know that what you buy is what you get as far as the name is concerned. But I don't like the dissapointment of the flower getting damaged during travel. This one survived , and best of all the plant has allready formed four growths. 1 blooming, and three new ones in total! :clap:












2nd plant that I'm showing is a Miltoniopsis, probably a hybrid and the good thing about this one is that it was free.  There was a stand of the Botanical Gardens of the city Utrecht, they had their Orchid Doctors present and they would let each and every visitor pot one up and take it home for free. It has an inflorescene so I'm curious about it's flower.






My third acquisition, Paphiopedilim purpuratum. I bought this plant from the stand of Botanische Orchideeen, a small Dutch orchid company that is run by Herman Terborg. The plant itself has two NBS growths and is forming a third growth as well. Looking forward to seeing it flower.






The fourth plant that I bought comes from the stand of Ching Hua Orchids. Neofenetia falcata "Koka", they had an example of a flowering plant of this specific clone / cultivar and it had very pleasant yellow flowers. It was a nice sizeable plant with two big growths, so I was very happy with my purchase. Only when I repotted this one at home I found out that it were actually two plants in one pot, I'm still in doubt if I consider this a good or bad thing.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice acmondontum. I have a clone that is probably a year from blooming.


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice purchases hope they bloom fast for you


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice Marc!

purpuratum is not a big plant. With 3 growths its BS, and not NBS anymore.

Should bloom this fall for you:clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 6, 2012)

Great purchases!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice additions to your collection!


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice Neofinetia you got there (I have one of this form as well), the down side of having two single growths instead of one 2 growths plant is that it may require a few more years to be big enough to bloom. They look healthy anyhow!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2012)

good acquisitions. Good luck.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice purchases!!!!


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2012)

Last monday I decided to repot the acmondontum as I noticed mold developing on the surface of the kanuma. The moment I pulled the plant out of the pot it fell apart in two pieces. The blooming growth with the two smallest growths. And the other parts consisting of the NBS growth.

Wasn't very happy with that to be honest.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2012)

Treat them w/ a Physan solution and pot in clean media; good luck! ity:


----------



## Ed M (May 13, 2012)

Why weren't you happy about that?

As you know, Paphiopedilums readily separate themselves, this is their very nature.

Also, with a basic study of Kanuma, you would quickly discover that it is an acidic, clay-like product, produced in Japan, and widely used in Bonsai. Seems like an excellent product to use with Paphiopedilums. The "mold" is simply the beginnings of moss which will quickly cover the surface of the Kanuma producing an aesthetic quality similar to that of most other media. Hope this helps.


----------



## Roth (May 14, 2012)

Ed M said:


> Why weren't you happy about that?
> 
> As you know, Paphiopedilums readily separate themselves, this is their very nature.
> 
> Also, with a basic study of Kanuma, you would quickly discover that it is an acidic, clay-like product, produced in Japan, and widely used in Bonsai. Seems like an excellent product to use with Paphiopedilums. The "mold" is simply the beginnings of moss which will quickly cover the surface of the Kanuma producing an aesthetic quality similar to that of most other media. Hope this helps.



Indeed I would not be so happy, as an acmodontum in bloom without a significantly big new growth will be really hard to grow. They are not cultivated since long, I would say about 6 months ( I know the source and history of those plants perfectly well...). In the USA this would not have the same meaning, but in Europe, we call it 'consolidating' a plant. When the plants are too small, put 2-3 in the pot so they look like a clump.

As for the mold, it is not the start of moss unfortunately, with wild paphs, when they are not soaked in a strong fungicide bath, after a while, especially in things like pumice, bimskies, stones, lava rock... there is a mold coming from the roots and covering the surface of the pots, it looks like botrytis, but at the junction of the plant and the stones, it will indeed eat everything...

Acmodontum, like most of the mottled leafed philippines paphs and the Indonesia mottled leaf ones, is not so able to make strong roots in a stone based or otherwise heavy mix. A rothschildianum or barbatum would do, but I found out that those group of paphs tends to stop their roots readily if the pressure to apply to go through the potting mix is too high.

I never investigated what kind of fungus it is, just using terraclor as a bath to avoid it...


----------

